# Avalanche Beacons?



## pedxing (Dec 10, 2002)

I just got sticker shock looking at avalanche beacons and am pondering a few things:

1)  How necessary and valuable are the beacons? 
    I'll be equipped with a probe and a shovel.  Apparently some studies have indicated that, with non-professionals, probing without guidance from a beacon is more efficient than using a beacon.

2)  What areas/conditions should I avoid until I can spring for a beacon?

3)  What beacon equipment should I look for?


----------



## Mohamed Ellozy (Dec 10, 2002)

*Avalanche beacons for hikers*

> 2) What areas/conditions should I avoid until I can spring for a beacon? 

I would invert the question:  Where do you need a beacon?  Almost all normal winter _hiking_ trails in the Whites have no avalanche danger.  The danger is in the steep gullies in the Presidentials, but almost no hikers go into the Great Gulf, King's Ravine and Castle Ravine in winter.  Tuckerman's is more for skiers than hikers, ditto Gulf of Slides.  Huntington's is for ice climbers.

I am assuming that you are interested in hiking, after all this is the hiking forum.  If your interests are in skiing, ice climbing or mountaineering ignore my comments above.

I believe that beacons can be rented, no idea where or at what cost.


----------



## pedxing (Dec 10, 2002)

Thanks for the response ME.  It sounds like I can put off getting a beacon for now and rent one if/when I want to head up the Tuck some place similar.


----------



## Mike P. (Dec 16, 2002)

*Beacons*

I'd probably consider them if I was hiking/climbing Gulf of Slides, Tucks or the ravines Mo mentioned.  The hiking trails in winter do not ascend the GoS or Tucks but some people do ascend these walls in winter.  (When I hear about incidents like the latest avalanches, I assume the hikers are either climbing or preparing to head to some other far away destination & are practicing steep, deep snowy ascents.   

Since the recent avalanches, I've had some difficultly explaining to non-hiking family members how I will succeed or at least be smarter than the people who were in the avalanche.  Those of us hear know only a couple of places on Mt. Washington have avalanche danger but most of teh public is unaware of that.

If you are planning on heading west in back bowls or more avalanche prone areas, getting one & practicing locally is always a good idea.


----------



## pedxing (Jan 6, 2003)

Mike: I noted your thoughtful post a while ago, forgive me for not responding earlier.  You definitely named one of my issues for safety equipment: dear friends want to know what I will be doing that will separate me from the unfortunate hikers who make the news due to disasters or near disasters.  Of course there are unavoidable risks (a lot of them have to do with the trip to the trail head).

For now, I am staying away from the main avalanche territory (and keeping my seat belts fastened on the ride up).

Thanks.


----------



## Mike P. (Jan 10, 2003)

*Places to avoid*

I'd also avoid a couple of places in the ADk's, the slides on Wrights (few go there but it's an alternate way up Wrights in Summer) any slides on Gothics & Colden Trap Dike.  On the dike, most likely if you fell here, the bouncing would kill you so the beacon would only aid in body recovery.


----------

